
Experiment Journal - dluan
http://experiment.com/journal
======
vlehto
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experiment_%28website%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experiment_%28website%29)

This sounds like excellent idea.

